# LR5 spot removal of transparent background?



## redford (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi,

did anyone solved following issue?

I developed photos and exported tiff16, put to panorama using PTgui, saved again tiff16. I left border areas (e. g. in the sky) uncut intending to fill it using spot removal tool. 
But, the border areas are probably some kind of transparent color and the spot removal tool doesn't seem to work on it.

Do I have to take care of it outside LR, or there is some setting in LR to make it work.

Thanx
R.


----------



## Tinkerbell57 (Mar 15, 2015)

I always use the clone tool or similar in PSCC to fix those areas in the panorama. I may be wrong, but I don't think LR will recognize transparent pixels when you do any sort of development work.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 16, 2015)

Here is one method I have learnt in Photoshop to fill transparent edge pixels (of a panorama)-

1.  Use magic wand to select the transparent edge pixels.
2.  Modify the Selection (Refine Edge) by expanding the selection by a few pixels. (Necessary for PS to sample the IMAGE pixels nearby.!)
3.  Menu > Edit > Fill - Choose "Content Aware"

Play with the settings to get it close to your needs.


----------

